# Can Rats Eat Jicama???



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Can rats eat jicama??? Also referred to as a Mexican Potato, Yambean, ahipa, saa got, Chinese turnip, lo bok, and the Chinese potato. Its a tuper vegetable. 

Jicama is a crispy, sweet, edible root that resembles a turnip in physical appearance, although the plants are not related. Jicama has been cultivated in South America for centuries, and the vegetable is quite popular in Mexican cuisine. Jicama has a unique flavor that lends itself well to salads, salsas, and vegetable platters. The roots can sometimes grow to be quite large, although when they exceed the size of two fists, they begin to convert the sugars that give jicama its sweet flavor into starches, making the root somewhat woody to the taste. 

Jicama is excellent raw and is sometimes eaten plain. It can also be used as a substitute for water chestnut in Chinese dishes, in which case it should be thrown in right before serving. Jicama also appears in stews, juiced drinks, stuffings, and a variety of other recipes. In addition to having a unique flavor and texture, jicama takes flavor well, making it well suited to culinary experimentation. Jicama is a great source of vitamin c and is fat free—making it a superb on-the-go snack. 

I bought some for myself, and really like it! Just wondering if it was okay for rats...I remember reading somewhere something about potatoes but can't remember what it said so I just avoid them all.....


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I have no idea what that vegetable is and have no idea if it'd be safe, but just so you know- the potato thing is that they can't eat raw sweet potato. They can eat it cooked, and they can eat normal potatoes


----------

